# Derelict Cottages



## roxy101 (Feb 27, 2011)

Market Weighton East Yorkshire..

Therer are two cottages derelict also some vechils just abandond


----------



## jibhead (Feb 27, 2011)

that moggy pick up should be saved.

cheers for the pics


----------



## jjandellis (Feb 27, 2011)

awesome pics ..... a bit like the texas chain saw farm ........ just a bit though...... ....


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 1, 2011)

jjandellis said:


> ..... a bit like the texas chain saw farm ........


LOL! 
Looks like a good place for a decent wander around. Nice find, Roxy.


----------



## Krypton (Mar 2, 2011)

That car looks good.

Im sure theres an ROC Bunker at Market Weighton....


----------



## Em_Ux (Mar 2, 2011)

Like the look of the cars.

Looks a good explore....thanks


----------



## tonypony (Mar 2, 2011)

I restore morris minors for a passed time, all three of those are fit only as donner parts


----------



## smiler (Mar 2, 2011)

where are the pics?


----------



## roxy101 (Mar 2, 2011)

smiler said:


> where are the pics?



Hello the pic are from a area called A1079 a main road from hull to york andthey are on the edge of the road near market weighton east yorkshire ..


----------



## JOHNSODA (Mar 2, 2011)

Nice find, its more like the film set on "Wrong turn" all those lovely vehicles left lying about.:icon_evil


----------



## roxy101 (Mar 3, 2011)

*More on Market Weighton cottages*

I have been sent some pictures of the cotttages not sure you'll be able to see them properly





below is what they look like now..


























iwe was amazed tosee this 














Could'nt get inside it was to dangerous















I noticed these buildings as i drove past ,we decided to visit with my partner and son but we found out it is private property so we was lucky ..


----------



## darrenwindle (Mar 4, 2011)

Awsome pics there. Keep up with the good work


----------

